# Ramos lascia il Real, ufficiale



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2021)

Finisce l'era di Ramos al Real Madrid dopo 16 anni. Domani ci sarà la conferenza stampa d'addio.


----------



## fabri47 (16 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2362684 ha scritto:


> Finisce l'era di Ramos al Real Madrid dopo 16 anni. Domani ci sarà la conferenza stampa d'addio.


Prendiamolo!


----------



## UDG (16 Giugno 2021)

Facciamo una colletta e andiamo a prenderlo


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2021)

Prendiamo noi santo Dio


----------



## Gamma (16 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2362684 ha scritto:


> Finisce l'era di Ramos al Real Madrid dopo 16 anni. Domani ci sarà la conferenza stampa d'addio.



Sarà il classico sogno d'estate su cui marceranno fino alla firma con il Chelsea/PSG di turno.
Sarebbe bello vederlo con la maglia del Milan, ma oltre ad essere improbabile(se non impossibile) sarebbe anche un errore, forse, considerato l'ingaggio e il ruolo(uno di quelli dove siamo più coperti, al momento).


----------



## iceman. (16 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2362716 ha scritto:


> Prendiamo noi santo Dio



Si parla di un ritorno al Siviglia..


----------



## mandraghe (16 Giugno 2021)

iceman.;2362731 ha scritto:


> Si parla di un ritorno al Siviglia..




Lo chiamasse Maldini, per il quale il buon Sergio ha una venerazione...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2362696 ha scritto:


> Prendiamolo!



Per farci il brodo?


----------



## fabri47 (16 Giugno 2021)

DMZtheRockBear;2362766 ha scritto:


> Per farci il brodo?


Ormai questi sono gli unici top che possiamo permetterci e che possono trasmettere un pò di mentalità vincente alla squadra.


----------



## medjai (16 Giugno 2021)

Chissà che stipendio vorrà


----------



## Maurizio91 (16 Giugno 2021)

Non c'è un solo euro da dargli.

Tutto il budget è sul sogno Messias


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Giugno 2021)

andrà al PSG anche lui


----------



## Andris (16 Giugno 2021)

iceman.;2362731 ha scritto:


> Si parla di un ritorno al Siviglia..



fondamentale opera di convincimento di Suso, questo significa avere i top player in rosa


----------



## DavidGoffin (16 Giugno 2021)

Dai operazioni stile Rivaldo Ronaldinho Ronaldo... Ormai siamo specialisti in questo


----------



## Igniorante (16 Giugno 2021)

Paolo, sai quello che devi fare.
Ormai non penso che Ramos ne faccia una questione di soldi, quindi un tentativo lo farei, sbolognando la Romagnola.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Giugno 2021)

fabri47;2362770 ha scritto:


> Ormai questi sono gli unici top che possiamo permetterci e che possono trasmettere un pò di mentalità vincente alla squadra.



vi prego basta con ste storie della mentalità vincente.
queste sono gallianate, sono robe alla mandzukic.
è sempre rotto per l'amor di dio pretenderà 15M l'anno...


----------



## Buciadignho (17 Giugno 2021)

Cioé Ramos é andato via dal Real perché chiedeva due anni di contratto a 18 milioni di euro (quello che prende ora), il Real gli ha offerto 1 anno con un taglio del 10% (cosa decisa per tutti i rinnovi dal board madrileno) e qualcuno lo vorrebbe da noi? Come? Quando? Dove?


----------



## kipstar (17 Giugno 2021)

PSG credo o fuori Europa....tipo Emirati o MLS.....


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2362684 ha scritto:


> Finisce l'era di Ramos al Real Madrid dopo 16 anni. Domani ci sarà la conferenza stampa d'addio.



Ovviamente Ramos sarà già promesso al PSG o qualche Top inglese..ingaggio a partire da 12 netti minimo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Giugno 2021)

Milanforever26;2362960 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente Ramos sarà già promesso al PSG o qualche Top inglese..ingaggio a partire da 12 netti minimo



farei una scommessa sul PSG.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Giugno 2021)

Andrea Red&Black;2363173 ha scritto:


> farei una scommessa sul PSG.



Può essere probabile..allora l'ingaggio sarà anche sui 16


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2362684 ha scritto:


> Finisce l'era di Ramos al Real Madrid dopo 16 anni. Domani ci sarà la conferenza stampa d'addio.



Curioso di vedere dove finirà.

Resta uno dei piu forti difensori di sempre. Super campione.

Ha poche cartucce da sparare ma resta sempre Sergio Ramos.


----------



## ignaxio (18 Giugno 2021)

interessante la sua citazione

"Non capisco perché ci fosse una data di scadenza per il mio rinnovo. Pensavo che per uno come me si potesse andare oltre certi paletti. Avevo detto al presidente di pianificare il futuro senza di me, però pensavo che sotto sotto ci fosse la possibilità di continuare. Invece quando ho accettato la proposta del club, mi è stato detto che ormai era scaduta". 


Sembra quasi il racconto di Donnarumma  che i club si siano stancati di stare sotto ai ricatti dei giocatoiri e procuratori?


----------

